# hi a 17 year old high school senior here...please help me out?



## sang12345 (Oct 18, 2005)

hi everyone, im new here.  

ive tried looking everywhere but i just can't find the right answers im looking for.
just up until recently i was planning on looking for schools that i could go to for hotel management. This was mainly because i had no idea what i wanted to do, i didn't hate anything and i didn't really strive for anything either.. So my parents suggested hotel management.

however recently my parents suggested that i make my path in culinary arts. This is because i have always had a natural affinity for food. im not talking about just liking to eat food but i really enjoy culinary topics. When my mother suggested this it was the first time i actually brightened up and got excited about something i might possibly do. 

so i started searching for schools and ended up at the CIA website...and im just confused. it says i have to have six months experience of restaurant food making? im puzzled to know if this also applies to prospective students that are still in high school. However my mother wants me to check out some presitigous culinary school in japan? but i cant find it anwhere on the net. have so many other questions but this post has been SOO long. any other advice/comments are appreciated. thanks!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well if you're wanting to look at the top rungs CIA is one of them, but don't forget Cordon Bleu schools are in various posts throughout the US (I personally contemplated attending the one in Orlando, FL).

Also, some colleges have some great culinary programs that aren't like CIA (requiring 6 months of food prep experience, etc...)

So just remember to keep your options open and continue searching, sometimes high AND low.


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know about various culinary school's requirements, but this one actually makes a lot of sense. You will be spending a lot of money for a quality culinary education and it would be foolish to do so without ever having worked in a restaurant to make absolutely sure that this is what you want to do. The hours and money are terrible so if you aren't totally in love with the work and the atmosphere it's better to find another career and keep your love of cooking as a hobby.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Sucrechef is absolutely right. I work at the California Culinary Academy in San Francisco and we recruit high school graduates with little or no experience in the industry. They pay $40K+ for a very good education but many of them realize that it is not the glamorous job they see on TV with celebrity chefs. So then they get bitter because they are stuck with it for a year and there is no refund and they really don't want to do this after all.

The 6 month experience schools like the CIA is looking for isn't to see if you are any good, just that you know what you are letting yourself in for. Cooking professionally is way different from cooking at home for family and friends. It's hard to get rich in the industry and the hours are long and unsocial. But if you really have the fire in your belly, do it. It is extremely satisfying for the right people. 

Good luck

Jock


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

Another option is to try the culinary arts program at a smaller, less expensive college to get the feel of it. I do highly encourage working in teh industry in some fashion befoore soending loads of money. The drawbacks of aiming at CIA is they do not accept transcripts or credis from any other institution, so if you go to another culinary school, no matter how prestigious, CIA will not accept any class transcripts or allow any credits to transfer. Another thing to be careful about: accredidation. If you are going to school for two years, go to a school where you will acheive a valid associate's degree at that time, or if you go for four years, you should receive a valid bachelor's degree. I am not sure that the Cordon Bleu schools are accredited, CIA is most certainly accredited. Check out Sullivan, Johnson and Wales, Kendall, Robert Morris, etc. There are many great culinary schools in the US today.
Good Luck!


----------



## leftychef (Oct 2, 2005)

earning ur degree before u go to a prestigious school like the CIA can lower the cost a pretty penny. i also reccomend summer programs if u can do it. Johnson and Wales has a real good sumer program for seniors.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd strongly suggest you look at the American Culinary Federadation's (ACF) apprenticeship programs. It will cost a lot less than schools, and you'll be working and making money. Many chefs prefer apprentice trained culinarians because they've got to be able to solve real problems in a real kitchen to get certified.


----------



## culinary merc (Oct 17, 2005)

If your bright and and willing to learn you can gain all of the knowlage with out paying for that paper. Wash a few dishes for a year and move your way up. That way you will never forget that evreyone has a place in the kitchen and you will know how and that you can do everything.


----------



## spicedup (Dec 24, 2005)

hiya sang! i'm 17 too, but fresh out of HS and fully submerged into culinary school already(no middle school, fun eh? NOT!! totally not what everyone thinks...but moving along). I go to Le Cordon Bleu here in California. All's good, basically, and what I'm experiencing with them is great - they provide good foundation especially for those with little or no experience in the industry. My first term just ended today, and I can't wait to get back there, needless to say. My chef instructor was very patient with me and told me what I had to improve on every day we cooked. To sum it all up, I'd have to say Le Cordon Bleu is awesome - but since I don't have information(since I didn't shop around much) about ALL culinary schools/programs out there, I can't say it's better than this or that. Although it IS great, so you might want to experience it all too.


----------

